# الى هواة الالكترونيات هذا برنامج يفيدكم



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (12 أغسطس 2007)

هو برنامج القطع الالكترونية مع شرح لاعمالها
ان شاء الله يفيدكم


----------



## م.الـحـربي (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على البرنامج ..

لو وضعت لنا شرح بسيط .. لان البرنامج اعتقد انه باللغة الفرنسية ..


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (12 أغسطس 2007)

لك ما طلبت اخي المشرف
ان واجهة البرنامج فقط باللغة الفرنسية 
اما المعطيات المفيدة فهي باللغة الانجليزية
و البرنامج متكون من خمسة عشرة قرص 
كل قرص مطلوب من البرنامج لاجل زبادة شرح عن المكون الالكتروني باللغة الانجليزية ايضا
و هي ملفات على الاكروبات مخزنة في ملفات باسم vol 1 2 3 4 5في اقراص باسم CD1 2 3 5
الى اخره كما لاحضت في البرنامج 
اخيرا ارجو من الله المساعدة حتى ارفع لكم كل الاقراص المساعدة و هي كما اشرت عددها15
مع اني مستعد لشرح الكلمات الفرنسية اذا اعاقت الفهم للبرنامج 
و السلام


----------



## مروان حسون (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
جزيت خيرا اخي على مجهودك الرائع لمساعدتنا ..


----------



## am_em (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز س. (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## البريفيسور (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشششششششششكوررررررررررررر


----------



## كاظم الياسري (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا الك اخير الكريم


----------



## minoualgerie (31 أغسطس 2007)

merci mon frère


----------



## minoualgerie (31 أغسطس 2007)

إذا ممكن ياأخي أم تزودنا بروابط الأقراص حتى نحملها و مشكور جدا على البرنامج


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## خطَّاب (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اليكترون (2 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر يا غالى


----------



## ibrahim alhadje (2 سبتمبر 2007)

merci beucoup


----------



## teshooooo2005 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## سلطان الخوف (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا أخي محمد


----------



## حامد عمرو (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## never.before (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sas_zer (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا الك اخير الكريم


----------



## DJ_jaCkAL (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد أبو فوزى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا أخى


----------



## كرم الدين (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور:77:


----------



## رفعت دهمان (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد آل عيسى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ABKARINO 6 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وفى إنتظار المزيد:14:


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سيكوانج (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكر ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (26 سبتمبر 2007)

سازيد ان ساء الله


----------



## رياض ابودعموس (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## فريد سيكا (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر 
والله الموفق


----------



## [email protected] (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## على فيل (23 يوليو 2009)

شكر ونتمنى منك المزيد


م. محمد عبد الحميد قال:


> هو برنامج القطع الالكترونية مع شرح لاعمالها
> ان شاء الله يفيدكم



شكر ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## ماهر حجو (8 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا الك اخير الكريم*​


----------



## أكرم الكردي (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
أخوك الذي لم يجد حتى الأن كتاب يفيدني عن المصاعد


----------



## mohamedeko (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوور م محمد عطية مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تراي فيذا (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكر ا كثيرا يالحبيب


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على البرنامج ..
مشكورين


----------



## حسام 2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## وردة الشرق (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك خير على البرنامج


----------



## عامر النذير (20 أغسطس 2009)

البرنامج رائع مشكور وبوركت مع تحياتي المهندس عامر عبد الجبار


----------



## aastra (21 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكرا وجارى التحميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## عينالمهندسين (21 أغسطس 2009)

000000000000000000000000تسلم وبارك الله فيك 000000000000 0000000000


----------



## الطيبات (21 أغسطس 2009)

أنا ما عرفت أستخدمه =(


----------



## الطيبات (21 أغسطس 2009)

م. محمد عبد الحميد قال:


> لك ما طلبت اخي المشرف
> ان واجهة البرنامج فقط باللغة الفرنسية
> اما المعطيات المفيدة فهي باللغة الانجليزية
> و البرنامج متكون من خمسة عشرة قرص
> ...


 أهاااا 
تمام الحين فهمت 
شكرا جزيلا :20:


----------



## chahla25000 (15 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررر يا اخي العزيز


----------



## حيدر1974 (27 يونيو 2010)

thanks


----------



## نسمة الليل (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررين


----------



## ahmidd (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## safsaf1222 (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## yasser 2005 (18 يونيو 2011)

تسلم اخى الكريم


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يسيدي بس اي برنامج ممكن يتعرب عربو قبل مترفعو علشان انتو بتتكلمو مع هواه


----------



## dtq (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank yooooooooooooooooou


----------



## djamel306 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي على البرنامج


----------



## العربي11 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا الك اخير الكريم​


----------



## saremsarem (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## ouldeyda (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا الك اخير الكريم​


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك...​


----------



## سعيدلعبيسي (20 يناير 2013)

*شكرا الك اخير الكريم*​


----------



## نديم هاشم (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (27 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

مشكوور


----------



## allo_pallo (2 مارس 2013)

merci merci


----------



## محمد طه العاني (4 مارس 2014)

برنامج جميل


----------



## طلالللل (5 مارس 2014)

مشكوريين


----------



## مجنون شهد (5 مارس 2014)

مشكور الف شكر على البرنامج الى الامام دائما تحياتى لك ولاسرة المنتدى الغالى


----------



## husnikh (31 مارس 2014)

لم يظهر اسم البرنامج عندي


----------

